# Need info on 2011 335d



## GolfGuyIV (May 2, 2016)

Hey everyone!

Big fan of german cars, past audi owner, current xterra owner. Looking to buy a 2011 335d with about 65k on it. A few questions:

1. Like any German car what major maintenance is going to need to be done by 90k? I assume water pump, timing belt, etc.
2. Have there been any issues with this model that I need to be aware of when looking at the service records or when I have a mechanic look at it?
3. Is there anything else I need to know this being my first time looking at a BMW?

Any input is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

This space is 90 plus % 335d. Search CBU. That is the biggest issue and potential expense in this model. 
The is no timing belt in this engine, it's chain driven.


----------



## Thecastle (Feb 5, 2016)

GolfGuyIV said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Big fan of german cars, past audi owner, current xterra owner. Looking to buy a 2011 335d with about 65k on it. A few questions:
> 
> ...


Water pump and timing chain has proven to be reliable, no need to change.
Common 335d failures include, carbon build up, scr tank failure, harmonic balancer failure, turbo oil feed lines, vacuum hoses, nox sensors, egr failure. A lot of these can be cured by blocking the egr, and removing the dpf and scr.

Look for a reoccurring failure on the car. Any component that has been replaced 2x or more suggests an issue that hasn't been resolved.

I purchase my first BMW as well and it was a 2011 335d. They can be reliable or a total problem. One with good service records that is under cpo is a good idea. If not expect to wrench you ref or buy an extended warranty, BMW dealers are very expensive.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

CBU seems to be hit or miss. I have 103k miles in a 2010 and so far so good as far as CBU.

The diesel cars have the torsional damper (could be covered under warranty?) Goes about 70k-75k miles.

Fan Belt slip, which was solved early on.

Emission controls (EGR, DEF, DPF) can be a pain but again I haven't had any issues of late. Some have done a delete and bypass, I haven't so far.

Although BMW says don't touch the ATF, I changed mine at 100k and it was really quite dark, so I suggest doing that sooner than later. The manufacturer (ZF) recommends every 60k or so.

Glow Plugs. I had one fail at about 70k or so, it costs about as much to replace one as to replace them all due to the labor involved in getting to them in the first place. If one goes, recommend to just replace all 6.

Love the car, can't imagine driving anything else!:thumbup:


----------



## GolfGuyIV (May 2, 2016)

FredoinSF said:


> This space is 90 plus % 335d. Search CBU. That is the biggest issue and potential expense in this model.
> The is no timing belt in this engine, it's chain driven.


Of course, I should've realized most German cars went to these after 2010. My Bad. CBU seems to be the big one I keep coming across. I keep going through a roller coaster of emotions as I read the threads here. Some make me want to go buy the car or one similar and others make me want to stay away.


----------



## GolfGuyIV (May 2, 2016)

Thank you for all of your insight into what seems to be an incredible car. Im gonna go take a look at it here on Thursday and as long as I dont see any glaring issues i'll probably plan on trying to buy it. I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

CBU shouldn't be a big concern IF you live in an area with good mechanics or dealership who do it for less than $1500. I consider it as a maintenance item. I got cbu done at 71k and I will get it done again around 120k. 

I have had my 335d pretty much since brand new and even now after 7yrs still drives like new then why put another $50k for new car.


----------



## aaddam2 (May 4, 2016)

golf guy, are you looking to buy a blue 335d? I am picking up a 335d at the end of this month and when doing my search i was looking at the le mans blue one from a seller in cali.


----------

